# Bonus Points for a new AGR MasterCard ?



## Walt (Oct 4, 2008)

I got yet another "spam" from AGR pushing their MasterCard. As I am sure many of you have seen, you get Bonus Points for successfully applying for their MasterCard.

However, in the light-grey, really small print, at the bottom of the email, it mentions that only 1/2 of the bonus points being offered actually get put directly into your AGR account. The other 1/2 apparently get put into the MasterCard's own separate pool of reward points.

Do you really end up with two completely separate pools of Amtrak points, one with AGR and one with MasterCard? Is there any way of ever transferring over any of the MasterCard's (bonus and later earned) points over into my AGR account? If so, are there any conditions (minimum amount, only at specific times, etc)? Can you ever combine the two pools of points, to get a single rail ticket?

BTW, the reason I am asking here, is that also noted in the light-grey fine print, is that one doesn't get the description of how it works until after one applies and gets accepted. Personally, I would like to know before I apply, not after.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Oct 4, 2008)

I thought it meant that you get 1/2 right away. The mastercard people will hold the other 1/2 until you actually buy something with the card?

Who knows. I signed up, so I'm curious to see what I really get.


----------



## AlanB (Oct 4, 2008)

No, you get no points at all until your first purchase posts.

Then Amtrak will deposti 8,000 points into your AGR account and Chase will deposit 8,000 points into your Amtrak AGR account. They are sharing the 16,000 point bonus, with each contributing half. So if you don't get all 16,000 points for some reason, then you have to figure out who to yell at.


----------



## yarrow (Oct 4, 2008)

AlanB said:


> No, you get no points at all until your first purchase posts.
> Then Amtrak will deposti 8,000 points into your AGR account and Chase will deposit 8,000 points into your Amtrak AGR account. They are sharing the 16,000 point bonus, with each contributing half. So if you don't get all 16,000 points for some reason, then you have to figure out who to yell at.


alan,which offer gives 16000 points? the standard offer is 5000 and the most i have seen is 10000(that's what i got when i got my card)


----------



## PRR 60 (Oct 4, 2008)

yarrow said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > No, you get no points at all until your first purchase posts.
> ...


There is a targeted offer from AGR/Chase that came out by e-mail earlier this week offering 16,000 bonus points. I got the offer, but I may not take it.


----------



## Walt (Oct 5, 2008)

AlanB said:


> No, you get no points at all until your first purchase posts.
> Then Amtrak will deposti 8,000 points into your AGR account and Chase will deposit 8,000 points into your Amtrak AGR account. They are sharing the 16,000 point bonus, with each contributing half. So if you don't get all 16,000 points for some reason, then you have to figure out who to yell at.


Thanks once again Alan!

I get it now. All 16,000 points will be placed into my AGR account. It is just that 8,000 of them will be shown as coming from Amtrak, and 8,000 of them will be shown as coming from Chase MasterCard.


----------



## Guestinspiration100 (Oct 5, 2008)

Where can someone who did not get the email apply? Very interested!!


----------



## AlanB (Oct 5, 2008)

Guestinspiration100 said:


> Where can someone who did not get the email apply? Very interested!!


If you didn't get the email, then you don't qualify for the special bonus, it's a targeted offer.

However, you can still get the normal 5,000 point bonus by going to the Guest Rewards site and following the links there to apply.


----------

